# Any local Sarasota froggers?



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I will be coming down to the sarasota area next week to do some house shopping and wanted to see if anyone wanted to meet up. I know a couple people live in the area. Or is there any places in the area worth going to and checking out? I should be down sometime next week but if not it will be the week after.
J


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Tropiflora is a great stop, lots of broms and orchids. Selby Garden is a nice relaxing place that looks out on Sarasota Bay with a great plant collection and lots of big buttress trees.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Mark! They were both on my list. Especially interested in going to Selby's. Hopefully it is as good as I imagine.
J


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

how did the house hunting go? Im in orlando, but my parents live in bradenton which is right next to there! PS got the book! thanx!!!!


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

It went well, lots of driving. Nothing concrete yet but did definately find the area I want to be in.
J


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

You're in one of the plant / brom capitols of FL, if not the U.S

If you don't own a walker or cane.....buy one now, to fit in on that coast.


J/K


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> You're in one of the plant / brom capitols of FL, if not the U.S
> 
> If you don't own a walker or cane.....buy one now, to fit in on that coast.
> 
> ...



its no jk its the truth, ask mark he has one


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

I am in south Bradenton.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> You're in one of the plant / brom capitols of FL, if not the U.S
> 
> If you don't own a walker or cane.....buy one now, to fit in on that coast.
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil! I feel old anyway so I guess I will fit in just fine.
J


----------

